# MRAP or Bradley?



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Looking for a Bradley Infantry Battle Vehicle or an Mine Resistant Ambush Protected model kit. Anyone know if they're kitted at all?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi

There are lots of Bradley kits out there. 1/72 and 1/35 scale. Dragon, Tamiya and Academy make them from all the different versions. I've got an old original Tamiya which was a nice kit to build.

MRAPs are a bit harder to find. I've seen vehicles like the Rhino advertised. They are resin kits while the Bradleys are injection plastic.

Over here there is a Bushmaster comng out next year as an injection kit. The Bushmaster is a kind of Oz MRAP/Infantry mobility vehicle. Showcasemodels is producing it.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

where's here? 

thanks for the info!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh. in Australia (Oz).

I;ve had a bit ofa look through my old magazines. Cromwell models has a kit of the British Mastiff MRAP. And for reference you should get either the Tankgrad MRAP book or the Mini Color series


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

neat! Cheers mate!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

BEWARE of Cromwell Models. If you do a search on Hyperscale, Missing Links, and Track Link you will find a long list of customers who paid up front to Cromwell and then had to wait months and months for their kits. Cromwell does not respond to emails and many modellers have resorted to posting on various forums to get a reply. Cromwell does make very good kits, but I would be leery about buying direct.

For the Bradley the Dragon 1/72 kits are not bad. In 1/35 the Tamiya kit is the better of the two (Academy beign the other). Both companies have offered several versions. None are great for the most current versions. Tamiya's kit started out as the original M2 many years ago, and was cosmetically updated here and there to kinda sorta make more recent versions. Academy's kit is a Korean copy of the old Tamiya kit with their own upgrades.


----------

